# CSN - CSNHD



## 248 F1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Anyone have any idea why I can see Hurricanes / Captials CSN ch 629 SD broadcast, but Hurricanes/Capitals CSNHD ch 629? is "not available in my area? Different provider?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

If CSN DC was your RSN, then you should see it, but being in NY state, it is not. The Caps HD game was not part of NHL CI last night, although those of us near Baltimore/DC did get it in HD since it is one of our RSNs.

Out of area people would only get it in HD if D* provided the HD feed via NHL CI.


----------

